# Great!I can see dvds on bus with my ipod.



## superfall (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey guys,my brother gAve a iPod which can play DVD to me as a present.Today,I try to use **spam, spam, spam** to convert my favourite DVDs to ipod.That 's great!I can see the surprising movies on bus with my ipod.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah and u can also put a port of linux on there and make ur ipod better cause then u can also play Doom ...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Just out of curiousity... Why would you want to watch a movie on such a tiny screen?


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Why do people drive Hummers? 

I think this is cool, but I'll never own an iPod.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ebackhus said:


> Just out of curiousity... Why would you want to watch a movie on such a tiny screen?


because carrying around a 32" is ridiculous.


no really, i'm all for the ipod, but because i have an older one without a color screen, i can't justify getting a new one that can. why for about the same price i can get a psp, which has a bigger, wider, screen, and can also play some really cool games.


and how is it we just fell for this spam to advertise the dvd to ipod software?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

lol i have no idea but that was a semi legitimate post gj haha

and i agree psp for the win id like to see a tiny external harddrive for it that would be nice that can be connected through the media card slot


----------



## superfall (Nov 6, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:


> because carrying around a 32" is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> no really, i'm all for the ipod, but because i have an older one without a color screen, i can't justify getting a new one that can. why for about the same price i can get a psp, which has a bigger, wider, screen, and can also play some really cool games.
> ...


haha,A computer has a bigger, wider, screen, and can also play some really cool games.:grin:


----------



## superfall (Nov 6, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> Just out of curiousity... Why would you want to watch a movie on such a tiny screen?


I have a long way home,I love watch movie on the long way.Do u have any good choice?


----------



## superfall (Nov 6, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:


> because carrying around a 32" is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> no really, i'm all for the ipod, but because i have an older one without a color screen, i can't justify getting a new one that can. why for about the same price i can get a psp, which has a bigger, wider, screen, and can also play some really cool games.
> ...


In fact ,a PSP is bigger and heavier than ipod.And it's main feature is cool games but not movie.If you want to,you have to use some software .So PSP is just a playboy.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

1. i like playboy bunnys lol 
2. i play more games then watch movies (figures the gaming team)

but ipods are nice im waiting to see the Zune and how well it performs but otherwise i dont need gadgets that do things half the way what my laptop can do

preference on movies ? there was another thread on this


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ok, remember, this is a family forum, so lets leave the bunnies out of this. second, since copying one's dvds to a different format, even if you own the dvd, is still of questionable legality in the usa, please follow the rules and don't post the name (or link to) of any app that can convert dvds to other formats. lastly, the offline section would be the best place to ask for movie recommendations. there are all kinds of people there that would love to give you their choices.

@superfall, please try not to multiple post in the same thread like that, it is frowned upon here.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If I want protable movies I bring one of my laptops. Either one can playback a DVD movie just fine.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

But,......... I see where E and superfall are coming from.

If I go somewhere on a trip then I would bring my nonexistant laptop to watch DVDs on. If I go just to here and there then I would bring my nonexistant iPod to watch vids on.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Spatcher said:


> If I go somewhere on a trip then I would bring my nonexistant laptop to watch DVDs on. If I go just to here and there then I would bring my nonexistant iPod to watch vids on.


you have those too? i love mine :laugh:


----------

